# Built a rat rack......



## ChrisNCT (Apr 26, 2006)

Well........some work and it is finally completed.

I need a good amount of rats and this should help me keep them sorted and enough room to move.

I had to get them out of a glass 55 gallon aquarium so I built this.

I plan to have 4 females to 1 male in each of the 4 bins. The 5th bin is for the weenlings to sub-adult breeders.

The water is given using good sized bottles ....2 litter bottles. Food is distributed at top so that can eat the food though the mesh.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice handiwork! Though to be honest, I was half expecting the thread to be about some kind of Spanish Inquisition for rats!


----------



## OldHag (Apr 26, 2006)

Tim Benzedrine said:
			
		

> Nice handiwork! Though to be honest, I was half expecting the thread to be about some kind of Spanish Inquisition for rats!


 I would think he has a couple of those as well 

Nice work Chris!! Better you than me though.. Id fall in love with the whole lot of them and end up with a million pet rats...


----------



## clocker (Apr 26, 2006)

*tubs*

That looks good.  I don't recognise the tubs though and they look nice and rounded.     What tubs did you use here?

Congratulations on a nice setup.
Cheers!  Ian


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 26, 2006)

They are concrete or mortar mixing tubs found for masonry builders.

Thanks all for the comments!


----------



## atavuss (Apr 26, 2006)

nice!  any probs with the rats jumping out when the bins are open?  what are you using for their food......looks like pedigree dog food?  sure looks easy to keep their food and water stocked.


----------



## clocker (Apr 26, 2006)

*bins*

Thanks for the nod on the bins.
Ian


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow very nice job chris, how long did it take you?


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice job!!! Looks professional! That should help out alot


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 27, 2006)

I spent about 5 hours building it.

I came home today to find one of my lady rats had babies! More rats in there now!



			
				demonhunter said:
			
		

> Wow very nice job chris, how long did it take you?


----------



## jwasted (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice job it looks good.


----------



## wolfcharmer (Apr 29, 2006)

Just some advice. I had a rat rack very similar that used the concrete mixing tubs that size. If you put 4 females and 1 male per tub you will have to clean each tub A LOT (like every other day), plus it would be a bit crowded even with all that surface area. I thought my 3 females and 1 male to a bin was too much work.......
Otherwise, good job. They are much more effective than tanks. I just sold my 5 bin wheeled rat rack for $200 (probably could have got more)


----------



## wrenn2k (Nov 13, 2007)

*water bottle nozzels*

Great job on the rack.
Where did you get the nozzles that would fit that size bottle?
Thanks.


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 13, 2007)

Gorgeous work, and gorgeous rats! I keep looking for rats, can't find any here. Looks incredibly cosy. Brilliant way to organise your rats and keep them happy.


----------



## P. Novak (May 22, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but Chris would you mind giving me some directions on how you built this? I'd like to build one of my own with my friend.


----------

